# Rabbit Strips?



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for some advise on how to treat rabbit hides. I'm planning on using the rabbit hides to make rabbit strips for tying flies. This being said I need to know how to treat the hides so that the hair will stay on the hide while used fishing? I know this is possible sense you can buy rabbit strips for flies at the fly shop. I'm just not finding any info on how to do it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I was going to try and walk you thru the various processes, but there are some good links out there....here are a few...
http://www.tn.gov/twra/pdfs/tanninghides.pdf
http://www.ehow.com/how_5630371_tan-rabbit-skins.html
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx
http://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-pelts.html
http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/01/22/tanning-rabbit-pelts/


----------

